# Start Here > Guest Forum >  What if Rand ran as a Democrat in 2020?

## lovefreedom1789

Rand has already made an effort to cross party lines many times in his senate career, he's already one of the most liberal republicans, and he's a closet libertarian so I'm sure he'll have no problem pretending to be a party he's not. The democrats will have a strong, new candidate to nominate, one that is conservative enough to draw all the anti-trumpers over, and liberal enough to the point where not only will liberals not hate him, there will probably be a surge in conservative democrats if one was in office. This would help the conservative community to stop poisoning politics with extreme partisanship, help them see that not all democrats are bad. Same goes for democrats, since their president used to be a republican. All Rand has to do is switch parties before the midterm elections, and his presidential win is pretty much guaranteed. That's what I think, what about you guys?

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Rand has already made an effort to cross party lines many times in his senate career, he's already one of the most liberal republicans, and he's a closet libertarian so I'm sure he'll have no problem pretending to be a party he's not. The democrats will have a strong, new candidate to nominate, one that is conservative enough to draw all the anti-trumpers over, and liberal enough to the point where not only will liberals not hate him, there will probably be a surge in conservative democrats if one was in office. This would help the conservative community to stop poisoning politics with extreme partisanship, help them see that not all democrats are bad. Same goes for democrats, since their president used to be a republican. All Rand has to do is switch parties before the midterm elections, and his presidential win is pretty much guaranteed. That's what I think, what about you guys?


i think you havent really thought about your post.

----------


## specsaregood

> Rand has already made an effort to cross party lines many times in his senate career, he's already one of the most liberal republicans, and he's a closet libertarian so I'm sure he'll have no problem pretending to be a party he's not.


Uhm, he is neither the most liberal republican nor the closet libertarian.  He is arguably the most conservative republican member of the senate.

----------


## Origanalist

> i think you havent really thought about your post.


Oh, I think he has. It's not easy being that wrong.

----------


## William Tell

Nice to see you back Eduardo, Danke is not here.

----------


## anaconda

Actually, I think the way the Democrats could resurrect is by sticking theoretically to their principles but take ownership of the Constitution and financial responsibility. They should become the party of the balanced budget and peace. They should follow Kucinich's lead and end the fed. They could out Republican the Republicans on many key issues. This would be a very different looking party and appeal to many. There's a hint of truth somewhere in the OP. Dems would need to market the new platform very aggressively. If they can sell their constituents on the notion that we are going over a cliff financially, they could do many things differently while still claiming to be the party of the little people. But the elites would go to war over this much in the same way they are warring with Trump. Nothing will change until the Collapse.

----------


## oyarde

I voted for Rand in the primary and it was nice to have someone to support .The place he is currently may be the best place for him to influence policy .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

What if I $#@! money?

----------


## chudrockz

> What if I $#@! money?


I'd clean that $#@! up for ya, for two dollars.

----------

